# [Technik-Ratgeber] Joystick Test: Die besten Steuerknüppel für den Microsoft Flight Simulator



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Joystick Test: Die besten Steuerknüppel für den Microsoft Flight Simulator*

						Wer beim Microsoft Flight Simulator, Star Citizen oder dem am 2. Oktober 2020 erscheinenden Star Wars: Squadrons virtuell durch die Lüfte oder den Weltraum fliegen möchte, braucht einen Joystick. Welche Modelle aktuell die besten sind und worauf Sie beim Kauf achten sollten, erfahren Sie in unserem Joystick Test.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Joystick Test: Die besten Steuerknüppel für den Microsoft Flight Simulator*


----------

